# RCBS CHARGEMASTER COMBO SALE



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Natchez shooters supplies is selling these for $279.95. 

Natchezss.com

This piece of equipment will revolutionalize your reloading. Your pour one, start the next pour while you seat the previous one, by the time you've seated that one, the next pour has completed, etc. etc etc.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

How accurate are these compared to a good beam scale and trickler? I use a beam and trickler, it takes forever but they are consistent.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bantam, once you get the hang of the chargemaster, you'll love it. Just a few things to be aware of. When you get ready to use it it, turn it on about a 1/2 hour before you start measuring. Also keep fans and A/C&heat breezes turned off or directed away from bench. Make sure the room temp has been stable for an hour or so. I bought a set of check weights (RCBS) just to keep it honest, but it has been perfect every time.. The trickler will "learn" the flow rate of your powder and be faster the more charges you throw of a given weight. Example:: 1st charge of say 25grains of X-powder takes 20 seconds,,, the 10th charge of same might only take 10 seconds. As far as the temperature changes affecting things, I noticed that when I used to reload in a out building. I'd leave the A/C on about 85 and then turn it down to about 75 when I used it. Until the room temp stabilized, someteimes "error" codes would display. Good price on a great setup.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I load in my garage so only ambient temps and no climate control. I don't use a fan because it screws with the beam scale too. I have never used one of these but it would sure save time. I guess I know where some of my overtime pay will be going this year.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

It actually comes with check weights. I cross checked with my beam scale often right when I started using it- right on. It tells you the weight you have poured. sometimes I will have a charge being poured, and I might bump it or something during the trickling phase, and more gets bumped out and an oversize load results- but that's my fault. 

Never had any problems with having to warm it up like PG above. No fans for sure. I absolutely love mine, and I'm a "make every round" precisely kinda guy- no mass production for me- but this gives me more speed. I'll put it this way, Kerry at Match Grade Ammunition (who started his gun making career making match grade ammunition- duh) has about 3 of these in his shop and uses them all the time. That's where I got the procedure of seating cartridge A will powder for cartridge B is pouring. No down time.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Love it. 

I would suggest - run a surge protector/line conditioner and mount the unit level on a stable surface. Not something that wobbles or shakes. 

It measures ball and shorty powder like a dream. It measures Varget and other long sticks very well, although I get more over charges (and it warns you with an over charge) with stuff like Varget. Nothing major. Just 2 of the first ten or so, and then it settles down and throws maybe 1 in the next 30 high. Dump the over charges back in the hopper, and keep trucking.


----------



## gregg75 (Jun 16, 2007)

You can also reset the parameters for gear shifting to speed it up. Also the mcdonalds straw trick in the tube reduces overcharges.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> It actually comes with check weights. I cross checked with my beam scale often right when I started using it- right on. It tells you the weight you have poured. sometimes I will have a charge being poured, and I might bump it or something during the trickling phase, and more gets bumped out and an oversize load results- but that's my fault.
> 
> Never had any problems with having to warm it up like PG above. No fans for sure. I absolutely love mine, and I'm a "make every round" precisely kinda guy- no mass production for me- but this gives me more speed. I'll put it this way, Kerry at Match Grade Ammunition (who started his gun making career making match grade ammunition- duh) has about 3 of these in his shop and uses them all the time. That's where I got the procedure of seating cartridge A will powder for cartridge B is pouring. No down time.
> 
> THE JAMMER


 Mine is an older version and the only weights that came with it, were the calibration weights (2). In addition to that, I bought the check weights separately.

It includes 20 grain down to 1/2 grain check weights enabling any combo of weight you would want up to 510 grains. Not sure if thats what you were talking about Jammer, just wanted to clarify. It's been a while since I've looked in an RCBS catalog..... Not really used for calibration, just keeping your scale honest. Regardless I never looked back once I got the hang of using it and If I'm loading to the upper limits of a round ,I will check the scale accuracy before every loading session. It makes me feel more confident when charging up the fringe area...... I can't get the link to paste but go to RCBS.com and look at them there..Jim https://shop.rcbs.com/WebConnect/Ma...creenlabel=index&productId=2996&route=C08J026


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I guess I need to take a seriosu look at this thing. I would love to speed up my process and still retain consistent powder charges.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

I was told that fluorescent lights can affect it's accuracy. Is this true?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

SJAdventures said:


> I was told that fluorescent lights can affect it's accuracy. Is this true?


 I've never heard that...interesting. I use mine under fluorescent and haven't had any problems. Wonder if anyone else has heard this???


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

SJAdventures said:


> I was told that fluorescent lights can affect it's accuracy. Is this true?


The only lights we have in our reloading room are 8' flourescents. Never had a problem with ours. The unit is well worth the money.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

SJAdventures said:


> I was told that fluorescent lights can affect it's accuracy. Is this true?


 no


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The only way it could is if there was some sort of magnetic field put off by the lights. I doubt they have anything like that because of the way a light works. Now a cell phone could for sure or anything else that transmits a signal. I have seen my cell phone affect my digital scale that I use for weighing bullets. It will vary by over a grain in either direction if my phone rings. I leave it inside while I work. I don't want to be distracted while I am loading anyways.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Can you elaborate on the "McDonald's Straw" trick?

<_*Also the mcdonalds straw trick in the tube reduces overcharges>*_


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Its essentially an auto trickler. You know, uses a tube with threads on the inside which spins to trickle powder out onto a pan. The overcharges come when the machine gives say 1/8th of a rotation, and all of a sudden, four sticks of varget drop out. By restricting the size of the exit on the tube (like with a straw), one can limit how much comes out with that 1/8th of a rotation.


----------

